# Whats that?



## calicobess (Mar 25, 2013)

Does anyone know what all of those floaters in the egg white are? I've never let it keep me from eating the eggs, but I have wondered about it.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Are you referring to the white stringy things attached to the yolk? I just read about them today on Pinterest. Give me a min and I'll find their actual name......


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

That white stringy thing in eggs is called the chalazae (chalaza singular). (That&rsquo;s a fun word!) There&rsquo;s one chalaza on each side of yolk, spun in opposite directions; their job is to keep the yolk centered. I prefer not to think about it when cooking as it seems a bit grotesque to me, but you can scramble it, pluck it, hard boil it, or mix it in with your egg whites without and problems. (Imagination Station | Retrieved 16 Feb 2013)


----------



## calicobess (Mar 25, 2013)

That's interesting, I didn't know that. What I'm asking about however, is little dark spots (like something they ate?) floating around in the white. It's not all the eggs but occasionally.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

calicobess said:


> That's interesting, I didn't know that. What I'm asking about however, is little dark spots (like something they ate?) floating around in the white. It's not all the eggs but occasionally.


Well shoot! Here I was thinking I was being helpful, and that wasn't it at all, lol. 
I have no idea what the spots are. I actually can't think of ever seeing them. Now I'll be examining eggs more closely


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Can you post a pic so people have a better idea of what you're referring to?


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Austin said:


> Can you post a pic so people have a better idea of what you're referring to?


Yeah, I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Could be fertilization disc/spot. Blood spot. Not sure. Austin say pic and I agree.


----------

